# Soil based substrate



## PaulP (26 Jun 2012)

Hello ladies and gentlemen,

Just came across a thread yesterday by Troi
Link: http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=18527
He uses a soil based substrate and by the looks of it has done very well with it! I did not want to flood his own thread so thought I would ask here.

Does anyone here use a soil based substrate? as I have not seen many?

Also for those that have used, I came across this http://www.diy.com/nav/garden/grow-...tilisers/B-and-Q-Aquatic-Compost-20L-10288072. Has anyone used this before? or something close to it? would you even recommend or not? It contains the exact same as what Troi uses but not the exact same percentages. As it says it is aquatic compost so im guessing mainly used in ponds which would be ok for fish?


----------



## hinch (26 Jun 2012)

I've just setup a new tank using soil at the weekend so too soon to tell

Untitled by hinchles, on Flickr


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Jun 2012)

Should be fine, I've used J Arthur Bowers version, I suspect very similar in composition, and it worked very well, and fish and shrimp safe.


----------

